# Chicago Meet-up on September 24, 2009



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

The meet-up is scheduled for Thursday, September 24th from 6:00 p.m. to 9:00 p.m. I should decide upon a venue by the end of this week (so far, it will probably be either Zed 451 (Clark and Huron), Bin 36 (near Marina Towers and the House of Blues) or the 316 Club (near the Board of Trade. 

I project that the cost will be $80/person, including a two hour open bar plus hors d'œuvres. 

Guys will need to pay me by Friday, September 18th so I can lock-in the head count. You can pay me by PayPal, check or cash.

I hope that both Paul Grangaard, the CEO of Allen Edmonds, and Skip Horween, of Horween Leather (the leading cordovan tanner), can attend.

Look forward to seeing everybody at the event! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Francisco D'Anconia (Apr 18, 2007)

*Chicago Meet-Up*

That sounds good. Any of those venues will b god. Please count me in.

Am I safe to assume you'll provide an e-mail address where we can submit fees via PayPal and confirm attendance?


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

Francisco D'Anconia said:


> That sounds good. Any of those venues will b god. Please count me in.
> 
> Am I safe to assume you'll provide an e-mail address where we can submit fees via PayPal and confirm attendance?


Yes - PM me for my personal e-mail address.


----------



## Wall (Dec 4, 2008)

Will wives be welcome?
What will the dress code be? Really I am surprised that hasn't been brought up before, this being a mens clothing forum!


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

Wall said:


> Will wives be welcome?
> What will the dress code be? Really I am surprised that hasn't been brought up before, this being a mens clothing forum!


This will be limited to AAAC and SF posters, but that's a good idea for futures event. I did post the announcement on the Clothing Forum but I did not think to post it here (my bad). I don't have a dress code _per se_ but I would say tailored clothing (not necessarily a tie, however, although many if not most will be in suits)


----------



## Francisco D'Anconia (Apr 18, 2007)

Wall said:


> Will wives be welcome?
> What will the dress code be? Really I am surprised that hasn't been brought up before, this being a mens clothing forum!





LD111134 said:


> This will be limited to AAAC and SF posters, but that's a good idea for futures event. I did post the announcement on the Clothing Forum but I did not think to post it here (my bad). I don't have a dress code _per se_ but I would say tailored clothing (not necessarily a tie, however, although many if not most will be in suits)


My wife can't make it. But I was planning on bringing my second favorite courtesan. ^ Should I tell her to start posting or wait to meet me afterwards?


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

Yes. Courtesans and mistresses are welcome. This is like the Outfit, where you take the girlfriends out on Friday and the wives out on Saturday.

Looking to close the deal on the venue tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

We will host the Chicago meet-up on Thursday, September 24th. The event will be held in the Winter Garden Room at *Brasserie Jo *from 6:00 p.m. to 9:00 p.m. https://www.brasseriejo.com/

Our honored guest will be *Paul Grangaard*, *the CEO of Allen Edmonds*, who will chat about the company's new fall line-up.

The cost will be *$80/person*, which will include a 2-hour open bar (cash bar for the final hour) plus hors d'oeuvres.

Brasserie Jo is located at *59 West Hubbard Street* in River North, between Clark and Dearborn Streets. This is convenient to the CTA's Red Line, and a short cab ride from both Union Station and the Ogilvie Transportation Center. Valet parking will be available.

I need to have a final head-count and have everyone fully paid-up by *Tuesday, September 15th*. You can pay by PayPal (greatly preferred), check or cash. Please send me a PM with your name, and I'll message you back with my personal e-mail address for PayPal purposes or "snail mail" address for payment by check or cash.

This will be a terrific event, and I look forward to meeting my fellow Chicago sartorialists! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

I am pleased to announce that Skip and Nick Horween from Chicago's own Horween Leather Company, the world's premier tanners of cordovan, will be stopping by our meet-up at Brasserie Jo.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Just a "mini-bump" for an important thread.


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks, Forsberg. We're really looking forward to the event, especially because of Paul Grangaard's and the Horweens' participation. :icon_smile:


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Looking forward to this event and meeting everyone. :icon_smile:


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Chicago Meet-up Update*

I will out of town starting on Friday, August 21st and returning to Chicago on Friday, August 29th. While I may have limited internet access while I'm away, please feel free to send me PMs and (more importantly) money for the meet-up. :icon_smile:


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Chicago Meet-up at Brasserie Jo on September 24, 2009*

I will be out of town for some well-deserved rest and relaxation, starting on Friday, August 21st and back in Chicago on Saturday, August 30th.

In my absence, please send a PM to AAAC'er "gman-17" and he'll provide you with my e-mail address for payment of the $80 charge via PayPal. When you contact him, please include:


Your (real) name;
your phone number (whichever one's most convenient);
your e-mail address.
Don't worry - we just want to be able to stay in touch with everyone directly about future events, etc.

Again, I look forward to seeing everyone on September 24th.


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

Valet parking will be available.


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

I'll miss you all by five days. Have fun!


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

Maybe some of us could meet more informally when you are in Chicago, CG.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

LD111134 said:


> Maybe some of us could meet more informally when you are in Chicago, CG.


I would be happy to meet up as well.

G


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Back from vacation*

Now that I'm back from vacation, please PM me directly with your contact information in order to arrange for payment for the meet-up.

*Also, if you pay via PayPal, please pay a total of $82.62 to cover the PayPal fee (don't worry about the fee if you've already paid me, however).*


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Gentlemen,

I am writing to you in the hopes of saving this event. LD has graciously put up his own money to secure a location, beverages and service at a great Chicago restaurant--https://www.brasseriejo.com/. Paul Grangaard, CEO of Allen Edmonds, and members of his management team, are committed to coming and discussing the new line and Skip & Nick Horween (makers of shell cordovan for A&E and Alden) have informed us that they too will make an appearance, but the follow through on the original committment by AAAC members has been underwhelming. LD has to let the folks at Brasserie jo know what the count will be and it looks like we may not have enough to pull this off. Personally, I think you would be hard-pressed to have a better time in the city of Chicago for less than $83.00. I am really hoping that my fellow Chicago-land denziens will help make this a reality. I don't want to come off as shrill, but I also want to make sure a fellow AAAC member does not lose his deposit after he tried to do something for all of us. I am looking forward to meeting everyone and hope you will all let LD know your attending. It truly would be a shame to waste this opportunity.

Thanks!

-G


----------



## &Son (Feb 18, 2008)

I greatly wish I could attend this event, unfortunately I will be in NYC on business that week. I'd greatly encourage any member to sign up, Brasserie Jo is a great venue and the price is VERY reasonable for such an event. Good luck!


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

Sounds great! I hope we can do something in DC as well.


----------



## Chi (Feb 15, 2009)

I will know in the next few days if I am going to be able to attend. I wish I saw this earlier, I would have voted for the 316 Club since I am a member there (I highly recommend it to everyone).


----------



## magogian (Jul 2, 2008)

Sign up peoples! I did.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

magogian said:


> Sign up peoples! I did.


Thanks Magogian! We need everyone's support. I want to thank Andy for helping us raise awareness.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Chi said:


> I will know in the next few days if I am going to be able to attend. I wish I saw this earlier, I would have voted for the 316 Club since I am a member there (I highly recommend it to everyone).


Chi, we need you to be there--so if you can make it-- come on out.

G


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

I am a 316 Club member, too Chi - the problem was that they needed to charge too much in order to make their nut (which is understandable; unlike a restaurant with a private room, the 316 Club would need to close their premises entirely to accommodate our event. 

Ramon is a great shoeshine guy and Deanna is my usual stylist and she's terrific, and Jess does a great job at reception.


----------



## Plush (May 18, 2009)

Thank you for organizing this event. I can't make it out for some shoes and some leather boys.


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

Plush said:


> Thank you for organizing this event. I can't make it out for some shoes and some leather boys.


Paul Grangaard and his guys will simply say a few words about AE's new fall line, answer questions and mix with the rest of us, and Skip and Nick Horween are just stopping-by to say "hi". In other words, this is going to be more of a mixer and not a trunk show.


----------



## Chi (Feb 15, 2009)

LD111134 said:


> I am a 316 Club member, too Chi - the problem was that they needed to charge too much in order to make their nut (which is understandable; unlike a restaurant with a private room, the 316 Club would need to close their premises entirely to accommodate our event.
> 
> Ramon is a great shoeshine guy and Deanna is my usual stylist and she's terrific, and Jess does a great job at reception.


Ramon is great (didn't know his name). The tall Polish woman that does the manicures is great, a bit cold but still very hot. I just switched to Amy for my hair cuts, I believe she is new. She does a great job. I will be there tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

I will be too for a shoeshine -probably around 12:00 p.m.

The tall Polish woman is named Joanna and she was cold to me until I told her that my girlfriend is from Poland and now she always smiles when she sees me and is very chatty.


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Event photographer wanted!*

*Does any one have a good quality digital SLR? If so, can you act as our unofficial event photographer? *


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey guys - I would love to attend, but that is actually my birthday and my girlfriend already has plans to take me out to dinner. I'm really sorry I am going to miss it as I would love to meet everyone. Good choice with Brasserie Jo, by the way. Have fun guys.


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey it was my birthday, yesterday CMM! Another Virgo. 

See my "WAYWT" post to read about my birthday mishap at Wrigley Field. 

We'll miss you at the meet-up, but some of us may be gathering informally - keep you posted.


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

LD111134 said:


> Hey it was my birthday, yesterday CMM! Another Virgo.
> 
> See my "WAYWT" post to read about my birthday mishap at Wrigley Field.
> 
> We'll miss you at the meet-up, but some of us may be gathering informally - keep you posted.


Happy Birthday! Wow, too bad about the mishap at Wrigley. I've had beer spilled on me there before too! Luckily, I was not dressed as well as you were!

Definitely let me know of anymore future gatherings.

P.S.: Nice Watch!


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Gift bags from the 316 Barber Spa*

Added inducement for our Chicago Meet-up: Every attendee will receive a gift bag from the 316 Barber Spa which will include hair care products, coupons for their excellent services and (perhaps) cigars. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

Just a friendly bump...


----------



## Francisco D'Anconia (Apr 18, 2007)

LD111134 said:


> Just a friendly bump...


You beg the question: what does an _un_friendly bump look like? :crazy:


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

It probably involves Jennifer Lopez...


----------



## Francisco D'Anconia (Apr 18, 2007)

LD111134 said:


> It probably involves Jennifer Lopez...


^ I'd prefer that on a friendly basis. :devil:


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow!! Really!! Is Jennifer Lopez going to be there?


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

We'll see. Her people are talking to my people. If she can't make it, I'll get Eva Medes.


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Just a friendly reminder...*

...that the sign-up deadline for the Chicago meet-up is Friday, September 18th. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Balani Custom Clothier*

I am pleased to announce that Joe Mapes of Balani Custom Clothiers will be joining our meet-up on Thursday, September 24th.


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Oxxford Clothes in the house!*

I am pleased to announce that Dwane Stover, Director of Midwest Sales for *Oxxford Clothes* (https://www.oxxfordclothes.com/), will be joining our meet-up on Thursday, September 24th. Joe and Dwane will speak about their respective firms and will be available to answer questions.

As previously mentioned, also joining us will be Paul Grangaard and Jim Kass, the CEO and Director of Manufacturing respectively for *Allen Edmonds*, Skip and Nick Horween of premier cordovan tanners *Horween Leather Company* and Joe Mapes of* Balani Custom Clothiers*.

This surely will be an enjoyable time for Chicago sartorialists...and don't forget about the gift bags (cigars, coupons) from *316 Club Barber Spa*. 

*NOTE:* The sign-up/payment deadline is *Friday, September 18th *because I need to apprise Brasserie Jo concerning our final headcount.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm jealous. We need to do one here in DC.

You people even have your own Paul Stuart!

Life's so unfair!

Have a good time.


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

Lucky us! LOL.


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Please contact me by Friday, September 18th*

We need to provide Brasserie Jo with a headcount so please notify/pay me by the end of the week (Friday, September 18th) if you are coming...please PM me and I'll give you my e-mail address for PayPal purposes or we can make other payment arrangements.


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Another friendly bump...*

................:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## arenn (Dec 29, 2003)

Just have to say, I'm stoked.


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

Yes, we'll be like Flounder in the last scene of _Animal House _("This is so great!!!!!").


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Deadline extended until Monday, September 21st!*

Brasserie Jo is allowing us to extend the sign-up deadline until next *Monday, September 21st*. Please PM me if you will be joining us.


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Another friendly bump....*

:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Chicago Meet-up Update*

*Is anyone driving back from the meet-up to the Hinsdale/LaGrange area? If so, some of our colleagues would like a lift home. *

If anyone else is driving and is willing to provide rides, please post your destination to this thread.

We are now looking at 26+ attendees for our September 24th meet-up at Brasserie Jo - 18 or more "iGents" and 8 vendors.


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Last day to sign-up for the Chicago meet-up on Thursday, September 24th*

Guys...today is the *last* day to sign up for the Chicago meet up this coming Thursday at Brasserie Jo.


----------



## arenn (Dec 29, 2003)

The time is still 6p-9p?


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

Yes! See you, then A.

I saw the gift boxes being prepared by the 316 Club...really, really cool.


----------



## ffo (Nov 16, 2008)

Lou, Gerard, all,

Thanks for putting together a very successful event! It was a pleasure getting to meet you all, as well as Sammy and the men behind Allen Edmonds, Oxxford, and Horween Leather.

Maybe next time we can take a behind-the-scenes tour of Horween Leather 

Chris


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Thank you to all.*

Thanks, Chris!

I just got back after having drinks with Francisco d'Anconia and two other attendees 'til 12:45 a.m.

Props to everyone who came and made this a terrific time for all concerned. Thanks to Paul Grangaard and Jim Kass at AE for coming down all the way from Port Washington, Wisconsin and Colin Hall at AE from coming straight from O'Hare after a flight from Tokyo...Thanks to Skip and Nick Horween who stayed for the entire event and gave a great lesson in cordovan tanning, props to Dwane Stover at Oxxford for showing us suit construction and a shout out to Sonny Balani for telling us about all that's going on at Balani Custom. I also need to thank the 316 Barber Spa staff for the great gift boxes (thanks, Jessica for the hard work and thanks Greg for your generosity).

Of course, thanks to Gman-17 and Francisco d'Anconia for their invaluable help - G for being the catalyst for AE's participation and FdA for the logistical support.

Pics to come...


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

LD111134 said:


> Thanks, Chris!
> 
> I just got back after having drinks with Francisco d'Anconia and two other attendees 'til 12:45 a.m.
> 
> ...


Lou - what no props for you? Hey, what an evening! Fantastic. The response goes to show that Chicago-land was craving this event. Lou stepped up and made it happen. Many talk - Lou did. Special thanks to Andy for hosting all of us here so all of us could get together there. (Also thanks for sending the gifts as well.) I am looking forward to the next event. Thanks for stepping up and making it happen Lou. I cannot wait to see the pictures. I think we put the gents at the Oscars to shame. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks, Gerard. Your trip up to the AE factory was the critical relationship in inspiring Paul and company to join us. 

I'd like to do this somewhat regularly - there are other vendors who've expressed interest in what we're doing.


----------



## aspectator (Aug 27, 2008)

Sorry I missed it. Sounds like it was a great time. Maybe another meetup next Spring?


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

aspectator said:


> Sorry I missed it. Sounds like it was a great time. Maybe another meetup next Spring?


We plan on several events - a crawl of hotel lobby bars from the Palmer House to the Drake at Christmas time (when the lobbies are decorated for the holidays).

Also we're meeting this coming Tuesday when Chris/"Cary Grant" is in town...drinks at Vertico in the Dana Hotel followed by burgers at Hop Haus.

We also want to arrange for tours of the Oxxford and Horween plants.


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

*A few photos from our meet-up on Thursday, September 24th*

I've only included photos of i-gents who've given me permission (plus vendors). :icon_smile_wink:

https://s272.photobucket.com/albums/jj199/ld111134/Chicago%20meet-up/Chicago%20Meet-up%201/


----------



## Chi (Feb 15, 2009)

Great photos. 

(Secretly I am glad I didn't go since I was planning on going business casual).


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

Chi said:


> Great photos.
> 
> (Secretly I am glad I didn't go since I was planning on going business casual).


We would have welcomed you with open arms, my sartorial brother. :icon_smile_wink:


----------

